# Homemade Slitting Saw Arbor



## AmericanMachinist (Sep 7, 2020)

I made this slitting saw arbor with a 1" arbor and 3/4" shank from 1.5" 1018.   The largest diameter is about 1.470" after cleaning up.  


In-progress...  tapping for 3/8-16.   I'd have used fine-thread but I had these screws and it shouldn't matter for this application. 





I need to pick up some boring bars.   I made one to get by, out of a 1/4" HSS square bit.   One hole started 1/2" and was bored to 1.001" to slip over the arbor, and one started as 15/64 and was bored to 0.600" to countersink the screw.















It's a bit tall below the cutter.... this is because I made it so I can install a blade up to 7/16" thick.  Probably a bit overkill since my current mill is a Grizzly Mini Mill.   Though I figure it's easier to face more off than it is to add material back


----------



## Meleon69 (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks good! I think that may be my next project,


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Sep 8, 2020)

What! You didn't power tap it?   Looks like good work.

Richard


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Sep 8, 2020)

I really should follow up my previous comment. Let me say, that it is one thing to learn how to power tap when the company pays for the broken taps and getting them burned out of the work piece that you have worked on for 100 hours.  It is quit another to have to pay for developing your skills yourself!

Richard


----------



## Larry$ (Oct 1, 2020)

That seems like a lot hanging below the blade. But what you've got will work, until you find a spot that doesn't have enough clearance. Joe Pie has a video on making these arbors.


----------

